# Trying to give stray + kittens the best chance, colostrum administration?



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Hi,

I am a new member here and I made this account to post this. I am sorry my first post is seeking for advice as a new person but I dont really know what else to do. I have done a lot of searching on this forum and have watched a lot of videos of kitten lady but I still have some concerns. I have also taken this cat to see 3 vets in the last week and half/

I befriended a small stray cat in my area a few years ago. About 6 months ago she refused to stop following me and stayed inside and decided to stay there. A few days later I thought she was sick or dieing and was about to take her to the vet but she was in labour and then she gave birth to one kitten. The kitten looked good but the mother did not produce any milk. A vets assistant helped me gather some essentials in the next few hours and tried to teach me how to care for the kitten. I fed it every 2 hours and pooped it etc but it died just over 24 hours later. I feel he had a respiratory tract infection because his breathing got more and more difficult as the night went on. I was very upset, mainly because I hadent slept in over 24 hours at this point to try to keep this kitten alive but it died.

Anyway, I tried to get this cat spayed after this but I was not successful especially since I was away for a few months, especially since after this she went back to going outside and being a stray. When I got a chance to take her last week, the vet said she was pregnant and it would be risky to do the procedure now because there is alot of blood in the area which is not usually there with non pregnant cats. I decided to get her spayed after birth and to try to look after the kittens.

I am very worried that this cat will also not produce milk again. I already took her to two vets who performed scans and it was quite expensive, they confirmed she looked healthy but couldnt advise regarding the lack of milk production and if it will be an issue this time around.

Since now I have time to prepare, I have got alot of supplies. I have put togther a nesting box in the same area she took the kitten in before, i put a heated pet mat on it and some blankets and it sits at 31 degrees celcius (88 F). Based on my research this is a good temperature and should avoid overheating. I have got puppy pads and blankets, gloves and sterile aprons, basically I bought everything I could which I read or heard will be useful.

The only thing I am concerned about is the colostrum. I got Royal Canin Babycat milk and Kittystim colostrum (it is a paste). Am I better off using the NETTEX kitten colostrum? I have no idea how to administer a paste to a newborn kitten. My vets were not useful and suggested to dilute it in the milk but this would not work as the kitten will only drink like 1-2 ml of milk at a time. I was thinking of putting the paste on the bottle nipple and gently putting it inside his mouth, does anyone know exactly how its supposed to be given? The pack says not to give it from the syringe it comes in but to find an alternative means of doign it, without actually advising of any alternative means. I am now thinking of using the NETTEX colostrum instead, as I assume I can just put this in the same bottle for the milk and allow the kitten to drink this. I have also seen on this forum someone post that they decant the 1ml dose of kittystim into a 1ml syringe. Is there any risk of aspiration or choking by pushing the paste from a syringe into the kittens mouth?

Any help or advice would be greatly appriciated. Thank you.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Kitten perhaps inhaled fluids at birth, passing from aspiration pneumonia.

doesn’t mean she won’t have milk this time around, there are also supplements to help the milk come in.

I’m not in the uk, we have powdered colostrum here, I would look for powder or liquid over a paste. 

Ensure the heating pad is only on half the box, they need an area to move off the heat source if too warm.
Is she outside or in now? 
Gloves and sterile aprons shouldn’t be needed, just wash your hands.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

spotty cats said:


> Kitten perhaps inhaled fluids at birth, passing from aspiration pneumonia.
> 
> doesn't mean she won't have milk this time around, there are also supplements to help the milk come in.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for your reply. I think the nettex brand is powdered / liquid. I will look at purchasing one of these.

What supplements would you recommend for helping milk come in? I asked the vet regarding this and he said he does not know of any supplements but he did know of an injection that can be given a few hours after birth, but he did not recommend it as it is not always effective and can stress the mother and baby to bring them into the vet.

I will purchase a smaller pad to ensure they have two areas. She is inside and I am keeping her inside for the considerable future. She seems happy to be in one room for now. I am keeping her here because I think the birth will happen this week, I am not sure when she was fertilized.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Several human supplements can be used. Marshmallow root, raspberry leaf, milk thistle can all be aid in milk production. 
Marshmallow root works quickly and can be added to wet food making it easy to give (make sure it’s alcohol free if liquid) if you wait and see how she goes, only treating if needed as opposed to other tablets that are given prior to birthing. 

Glad you’ve got her inside and that she’s happy, makes it difficult not knowing a mating date.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

IonaCatCarer said:


> an injection that can be given a few hours after birth, but he did not recommend it as it is not always effective


That is probably Oxytocin, but I believe milk must actually be present for that to work, it doesn't create any from nothing.

Whether she'll produce milk this time round depends. She might have had none because there was only one kitten last time, or she might have needed the stimulus of being suckled for a few hours to bring it in, or she might just be one of those queens who never produces milk.

I personally just used the Royal Canin milk. You could give a dose of Kittystym to each kitten as directed on the tube but do not try to squirt it into the mouth directly. I always squirted the dose into an egg cup, then scooped it up onto an earbud/q tip and swabbed the kittens mouth with this. It's messy but works. Or you could add the dose to the milk as you feed.

I always used a miracle nipple on a fresh syringe. A healthy newborn will suck the syringe down by itself without you needing to press the plunger, which reduces the risk of aspiration pneumonia to almost nil. Hand raising kittens from birth is hard work and exhausting. I will never forget the joy of the day I was finally able to feed at midnight then sleep until 6am after four weeks of slog.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A warning if you have to hand-feed. Kittens *must* be fed in the position they would suckle from the queen in - on their tummies with their head up. If you feed them in a human baby position they will probably get milk into their lungs. There are some excellent videos on the Kitten Lady youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/kittenlady

Also, with a 5ml syringe and a miracle nipple a healthy kitten that latches more or less sucks the syringe down, thus avoiding worries about over-feeding or milk going down the wrong way. Depending on the milk you use syringes may not last long. If you end up hand-feeding buying in boxes of 100 is far cheaper.

As @Tigermoon says, it's very very hard work. Don't rush to hand-feed. Hope it was a one-off and all goes well this time. If you don't have a cheap set of electronic kitchen scales that weigh to 1g get a set now. Kittens often lose weight in the first couple of days but once lactation is established should put on about 10g / day. Weighing once a day at about the same time is best. Keep a record!

The final warning: don't let the mother out again until she is spayed. She could easily get pregnant again...


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Thank you for all the replies everyone. Miracle nipples are really hard to find here but I have found some stores that I will call up tomorrow morning and ask if they will be able to send it by next day, failing that itll have to be a 3 hour drive to the west midlands, unless anyone knows a supplier in the south-east?

One question regarding the miracle nipple, what size should I go with? I am guessing the standard size based on the descriptions I have read but wanted to double check.

I'll give her a few hours before intervening, I looked at some photos of lactating cats and her nipples do not look like this, they are pink (im not sure if they are pinker than before as I didn't see) but they are definitely not swollen and protruding out like in the videos and photos I have seen. I hope they will come in with time.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

IonaCatCarer said:


> Thank you for all the replies everyone. Miracle nipples are really hard to find here but I have found some stores that I will call up tomorrow morning and ask if they will be able to send it by next day, failing that itll have to be a 3 hour drive to the west midlands, unless anyone knows a supplier in the south-east?
> 
> One question regarding the miracle nipple, what size should I go with? I am guessing the standard size based on the descriptions I have read but wanted to double check.


I used the short teated one, others preferred the longer teat. Either work so I'd go with whichever you can source. I think you'll find them on Ebay and Amazon. I'm not sure who else sells them online and I've never heard of them being available in a shop in the UK.
I second @OrientalSlave suggestion of buying a box of syringes. I used 2.5ml ones and used fresh for each feed or they tended to jam.

Each queen is different. Some have milk right away, other don't come into their milk for hours, even days! I had one girl not come into her milk until the fourth day post birth which was very stressful.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Tigermoon said:


> I used the short teated one, others preferred the longer teat. Either work so I'd go with whichever you can source. I think you'll find them on Ebay and Amazon. I'm not sure who else sells them online and I've never heard of them being available in a shop in the UK.
> I second @OrientalSlave suggestion of buying a box of syringes. I used 2.5ml ones and used fresh for each feed or they tended to jam.
> 
> Each queen is different. Some have milk right away, other don't come into their milk for hours, even days! I had one girl not come into her milk until the fourth day post birth which was very stressful.


The miracle nipples arrived today, I ended up getting both sizes just in case. I also picked up some NETTEX Nutri-drops for cats, also just in case. It says to administer 1ml per 90g of body weight, what is the best way to give this? in a 1ml syringe and down the mouth? I doubt the kitten will latch for this supplement because it supposedly tastes vile for them, on the other had Im hesitant to squirt 1ml of liquid in a newborn kittens mouth. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

IonaCatCarer said:


> The miracle nipples arrived today, I ended up getting both sizes just in case. I also picked up some NETTEX Nutri-drops for cats, also just in case. It says to administer 1ml per 90g of body weight, what is the best way to give this? in a 1ml syringe and down the mouth? I doubt the kitten will latch for this supplement because it supposedly tastes vile for them, on the other had Im hesitant to squirt 1ml of liquid in a newborn kittens mouth. Anyone have experience with this?


I thought 1ml was a lot. It's 0.1ml per 90g e.g. per kitten. I would think that's a drop.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> I thought 1ml was a lot. It's 0.1ml per 90g e.g. per kitten. I would think that's a drop.


Thats what i read on the website, but on the packaging it definitely says 1ml per 90g body weight, Ill take a photo of it in a minute.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> I thought 1ml was a lot. It's 0.1ml per 90g e.g. per kitten. I would think that's a drop.







  








Drops




__
IonaCatCarer


__
10 mo ago




Nettex Nutri-drops for cats






Its definitely says 1ml per 90g bodyweight. I guess this is a printing error? What should I do if I need to use this product? Just stick with 0.1ml?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It does, but it's got red labelling and the one I found had purple. And it also says every hour!!! Personally if it came from Amazon I'd return it. All I've ever used is 'liquid glucose' from the cake decorating shelves. It's very thick and easy to pop a little into a mouth if the kitten is struggling. I use the wood coffee stirrers. But mostly they don't need anything like this.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> It does, but it's got red labelling and the one I found had purple. And it also says every hour!!! Personally if it came from Amazon I'd return it. All I've ever used is 'liquid glucose' from the cake decorating shelves. It's very thick and easy to pop a little into a mouth if the kitten is struggling. I use the wood coffee stirrers. But mostly they don't need anything like this.


It didnt come from amazon, I got it from a farm supply store which seemed legitimate. I got it just in case but I think I wont be using it now. I still have the kitty stim on hand.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

@IonaCatCarer to be honest I really think you are over thinking this. A good quality replacement milk will be ample to sustain a kitten if there is insufficient or no milk available from the mother. You really don't need Nutridrops or anything else, they just add complication.
If you try to squirt anything into a newborn kitten's mouth it was almost certainly end up resulting in aspiration pneumonia.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

My Nettex nutridrops said the same thing as @IonaCatCarer do. I think that's the directions if you are using them in the first 24 hours of life whilst waiting for milk to come in properly. We always give mum it after a break in kittening. They then seem to shell them like peas despite the smallest of the litters being around 115g biggest 145g at birth but that could just be the lines I have and have had lots of milk. I haven't really used it for the kittens except Blue's c-section litter.

We used it for Blue's c-section to give kittens energy but not fill their tummies to ensure they were suckling from her not relying on powdered milk for all their energy. I gave Miss Erin who had gotten cold and hungry and was in that horrible barely rousable spiral the whole 1 ml over half an hour whilst she was in my bra warming up. I initially put a drop in her mouth and 2 minutes later gave her another drop and so on. Personally I wouldn't be without but that's from my farming background where you loose cold hypoglycaemic lambs quickly so we always had dextrose to inject it into the lambs intraperitoneal space. So I like to have a glucose based substance that can be absorbed buccally on hand.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to agree with Tigermoon...OP, I realise you're anxious about the kittens and, as a breeder, I do recognise that feeling. But you really are over thinking things and that, ironically, in conjunction with a strong desire to do all you can to prevent problems, is actually far more likely to cause harm.

There is no such product as 'colostrum' for kittens. Anything labelled as such is simply an over priced concoction of glucose and vitamins and it's completely unnecessary. In the very unlikely event the kittens should need glucose, powdered or liquid glucose in a tiny amount from a cotton bud placed on the gums will do exactly the same thing.

It is so incredibly important not to interfere unless it is glaringly obvious there is a problem. Not all queens give the appearance of producing milk. Some will be laden with it but many will feel completely 'flat' around the mammary area, only producing milk on demand when a kitten suckles. I have seen so many breeders intervene when they should not have done, losing kittens in the process as they completely 'muck up' what should be, and almost always is, a natural process needing no interference from us.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

IonaCatCarer said:


> It didnt come from amazon, I got it from a farm supply store which seemed legitimate. I got it just in case but I think I wont be using it now. I still have the kitty stim on hand.


I use these drop with smaller new borns and I mean smaller ones and I just give 0.1 ml every 2 hours for the first few days as it gives them the strength to keep well latched on to mum


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone, thank you for all the replies. I wanted to provide an update; I am just letting the cat do her thing for the past few weeks. She is very big now so I think it can happen any moment. She had some pink discharge (no smell) come out of her vaginal area yesterday so I thought we would be seeing the kittens in the next 24-36 hours but she stopped discharging and is still eating and drinking so I think it may be a few more days.

At what point should I begin to interfere ? Last time I only did so as a vet advised me to squeeze her mammary glands and see if milk comes out, when nothing came out after loads of trying he told me I have to take over the feeding until they can eat wet food.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Weighing the kittens once a day, in grams, at about the same time is far better in my view than trying to get milk from her


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> Weighing the kittens once a day, in grams, at about the same time is far better in my view than trying to get milk from her


Hey, I did this last time too but the kitten was not gaining weight infact it lost a few grams. Is it okay for a kitten to go 24 hours without any food when its newborn? In the event that it actually doesnt get milk wont it fade and eventually die in that time?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

IonaCatCarer said:


> At what point should I begin to interfere ? Last time I only did so as a vet advised me to squeeze her mammary glands and see if milk comes out, when nothing came out after loads of trying he told me I have to take over the feeding until they can eat wet food.


It is almost impossible to milk a cat, even one with bags of milk and happily suckling kittens.

As @OrientalSlave says, weighing the kittens once a day (at the same time each day) will tell you if they are getting fed by the mother. It is common for kittens to lose a little weight the first day but they should steadily start to gain weight (around 10g a day) after that. Some kittens will gain one day, barely gain anything the next, then make up for it the following day. Some kittens gain hugely while others much slower, so long as they are warm and are suckling then leave well enough alone.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

OrientalSlave said:


> Weighing the kittens once a day, in grams, at about the same time is far better in my view than trying to get milk from her





Tigermoon said:


> It is almost impossible to milk a cat, even one with bags of milk and happily suckling kittens.
> 
> As @OrientalSlave says, weighing the kittens once a day (at the same time each day) will tell you if they are getting fed by the mother. It is common for kittens to lose a little weight the first day but they should steadily start to gain weight (around 10g a day) after that. Some kittens will gain one day, barely gain anything the next, then make up for it the following day. Some kittens gain hugely while others much slower, so long as they are warm and are suckling then leave well enough alone.


Thanks guys so much for your input and for reassuring me.

Its now past 36 hours since the cat has had pink discharge (was that mucus plug breaking? Is it equivalent to a woman's water breaking before labour?) I am a little bit worried now as she discharged a bit then completely stopped. She is eating and drinking and sleeping all day. Am I okay to be concerned or is this normal?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

IonaCatCarer said:


> Thanks guys so much for your input and for reassuring me.
> 
> Its now past 36 hours since the cat has had pink discharge (was that mucus plug breaking? Is it equivalent to a woman's water breaking before labour?) I am a little bit worried now as she discharged a bit then completely stopped. She is eating and drinking and sleeping all day. Am I okay to be concerned or is this normal?


The plug can go a week before labour starts, so as she's eating and drinking as normal then I wouldn't think there is anything to be concerned about.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Tigermoon said:


> The plug can go a week before labour starts, so as she's eating and drinking as normal then I wouldn't think there is anything to be concerned about.


Thank you


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

HI everyone,

Just wanted to give a quick update, the queen has had a huge change in personality since this morning. She has become extremely clingy, literally goes under my duvet and pushes herself so she is stuck to me. She has also began discharging pink mucus (again), she has been licking herself all day. She is still eating and drinking, but I feel she is very close now!


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Tigermoon said:


> The plug can go a week before labour starts, so as she's eating and drinking as normal then I wouldn't think there is anything to be concerned about.


Hey, Im a little bit concerned now as its past 1 week and she still has not gone into labour. Eating and drinking fine + licking herself a lot now. I dont want to cause her additional stress when taking her to the vet when I dont need to but at the same time I am worried about complications for her.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Is she happy and content?


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Is she happy and content?


I think so, she is eating drinking sleeping and cleaning herself. She is constantly purring and extremely clingy now.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I would be at the vets if she was one of mine but I have a vets who are hot on reproduction and mine love a good trip to the vets for a fuss. However I think only your gut can tell you. Can you still feel the kittens move?


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I would be at the vets if she was one of mine but I have a vets who are hot on reproduction and mine love a good trip to the vets for a fuss. However I think only your gut can tell you. Can you still feel the kittens move?


I havent been able to see the kittens move at any stage. Im inclined to think she is okay because she is still eating and drinking, but I am worried that no kittens have come yet.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

To be fair we have no idea when these kittens are actually due, we also have no idea if the discharge you saw was the plug, or just a mucky backend of a pregnant queen having recently been to the loo. I certainly wouldn't be rushing such a queen to the vet on a bank holiday, especially as she is still bright in herself and eating and drinking.

Just for clarity, when did you take this cat in and when did you take her to the vet and vet informed she was pregnant? Did they give an estimate as to how far along she was?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I would be at the vets if she was one of mine but I have a vets who are hot on reproduction and mine love a good trip to the vets for a fuss. However I think only your gut can tell you. Can you still feel the kittens move?


But you know when yours are due


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Tigermoon said:


> To be fair we have no idea when these kittens are actually due, we also have no idea if the discharge you saw was the plug, or just a mucky backend of a pregnant queen having recently been to the loo. I certainly wouldn't be rushing such a queen to the vet on a bank holiday, especially as she is still bright in herself and eating and drinking.
> 
> Just for clarity, when did you take this cat in and when did you take her to the vet and vet informed she was pregnant? Did they give an estimate as to how far along she was?


Hey,

The last visit to the vet where the vet actually confirmed she was pregnant with a scan is the 14th of March, so 36 days ago. He could not estimate how far along she was. Im going to keep an eye on her tonight


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> But you know when yours are due


Yes which is why I think only the OP can make the decision as there are so many variables.

@IonaCatCarer sorry to be so vague but honestly go with your gut. You will know your queen better than anybody including the vets.
Kitten movement feels a little bit like a tiny flutter if you feel her abdomen.

Usually the earliest you can see them is 21 days on ultrasound (occasionally earlier with a good sonographer). So working on 21 days she could be only 57 days pregnant and cats are around 63-65 days gestation. However I suspect it's close as being 'unable to confirm gestation' implies to me that they were fully formed with a heart beat being able to be detected without Doppler which would be around the 30 days mark so day 66 give or take.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Yes which is why I think only the OP can make the decision as there are so many variables.
> 
> @IonaCatCarer sorry to be so vague but honestly go with your gut. You will know your queen better than anybody including the vets.
> Kitten movement feels a little bit like a tiny flutter if you feel her abdomen.
> ...


Hey, The first vet I went to which was originally to get her spayed was quite confident she was pregnant without doing the scan, this was about 4 days before the 14th. IT was at a neuter clinic so maybe he was used to seeing pregnant queens and identifying them at an early stage since he was probably seen thousands? Because I took this cat in around the same time I dont know her as well as you may know your cats for example. But I know her well enough to see she is acting very very clingy and affectionate in the last few days.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

IonaCatCarer said:


> Hey,
> 
> The last visit to the vet where the vet actually confirmed she was pregnant with a scan is the 14th of March, so 36 days ago. He could not estimate how far along she was. Im going to keep an eye on her tonight


So the earliest they can scan cats for pregnancy is about 15 days, so she could be only 7 weeks gone, which would explain why you've not felt any movement. Palpation is usually possible from three weeks.
Given this, all you can say for sure is that the kittens could arrive at anytime within the next 2 weeks!

Is she spending any time in her kittening box? ( I'm assuming you've got one ready)


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Working it backward with vet feeling kittens in 10th then the likely earliest due date according to the kitten gestation calendar I have used is today! However it could be up to 10 days later so completely in keeping with @Tigermoon suggestions.
https://starfall.lt/en/tools/cats-pregnancy-calendar

FYI due date of today would have meant they were a Valentine's liaison

I hope for your sake she has kittens tonight that have 'cooked' for sufficient time. Good luck. The sudden clinginess does sound like she might be close. Sheep was like a furry shadow and would sit and stare at me sleeping for a few days before giving birth until she would finally settle with pregnant belly on my head so I could feel the kittens kicking me on the head.

My vet is better at confirming pregnancy by palpating than is getting good pictures on ultrasound (they have a visiting veterinary radiologist for that but it's unnecessary for confirming pregnancy IMO). We only had it done when my queen was poorly and they were looking at the kittens heartbeats to decide whether Blue's pregnancy was still viable). They feel like little bubbles at just under 4 weeks post mating baby around 5 weeks the uterus feels with fluid so you can't feel them again until you can feel them move.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone.

I have some sad news this morning. I tried to stay up with the queen but sleep got the better of me and I woke up to a dead kitten. I think it was stillborn. I am glad that the queen is okay and I will be taking her to the vet to get some checks and spayed. Thank you everyone for your help and support during this period.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I am sorry, there is likely nothing you could have done even if you had been awake.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

IonaCatCarer said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I have some sad news this morning. I tried to stay up with the queen but sleep got the better of me and I woke up to a dead kitten. I think it was stillborn. I am glad that the queen is okay and I will be taking her to the vet to get some checks and spayed. Thank you everyone for your help and support during this period.


Sad, but this does happen from time to time.

Let us know how she gets on with the vets


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I am sorry, there is likely nothing you could have done even if you had been awake.





OrientalSlave said:


> Sad, but this does happen from time to time.
> 
> Let us know how she gets on with the vets


Thanks for your words, it really means a lot. I keep thinking its my fault for falling asleep but I recognize that even if I was there may not have been much I could have done. I have decided to hold out on the vets for a day or two in case she has an interrupted birth and will have more kittens coming, because I could only find one kitten and I think its quite rare to have just one? I think I will be keeping this cat with me from now on if she is happy to, I feel very sad for her.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Does she still look pregnant. Is she eating since the birth? If I were you I'd take her to be scanned again tomorrow morning to see what's going on and to confirm there are no more kittens if she hasn't had anymore.


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

David C said:


> Does she still look pregnant. Is she eating since the birth? If I were you I'd take her to be scanned again tomorrow morning to see what's going on and to confirm there are no more kittens if she hasn't had anymore.


She is eating plenty. I think she still looks a bit bigger than usual. I had another cat come into my house earlier which she is usually alright with, but she got super angry and had a fight with him and chased him out of the house. She now wont let me move anything in the room or she gets aggressive (was trying to clean up the bedsheets). I have left her some space and she is alright now but I dont know if I can get her into the cat carrier for a vet visit in this current state.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

How is she today. Anymore kittens or was that it?


----------



## IonaCatCarer (10 mo ago)

David C said:


> How is she today. Anymore kittens or was that it?


Hey,

She did not have any more kittens. She is eating and drinking and seeking a lot of attention but not as much as before. I think she is grieving though as she keeps looking for her kitten and doing meows that make me feel that this is what she is doing. Heart breaking stuff.

I had a call with a vet who suggested she should be alright but to monitor her closely and bring her in if she stops eating or begins acting tired. I feel so bad for her that she had to go through all of this, but all its done is want me to help get more local cats spayed so this doesnt happen to them.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Bless her, glad she's OK. Just make sure you keep her in now and get her spayed in 8 weeks,


----------

